# My babies first outing!!



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

Here they are, all together outside running around together and spreading their wings and stretching their legs. They had such a great time. Going to do it again tomorrow!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

It's so exciting to take them out for their first time!!


----------

